# Trumark S9 Replacement Bands



## MarsOne

Hi all,

Relatively new to the slingshot thing.

Here in South Australia, braced slingshots are illegal. I picked up a Trumark S9 - about all that is available locally.

But I've found the standard band doesn't pack the velocity I'd like when using 3/8th Steel ammo. Took my first pidgeon from my property yesterday with the standard bands - but would prefer using something a little more powerful for piece of mind.

I see there are a number of replacement bands available online - any clues to what others would recommend? The black RR-2 seems quite popular?

Any thoughts from more experienced slingshot users would be much apprecated - perhaps even links to reputable online stores if I am not pushing my luck!

Many thanks in advance,

M1


----------



## kobe23

The bands are strong but tubes doesn't deliver enough energy with light ammo. Try some heavier projectile, it will do the bands justice.


----------



## MarsOne

Thanks for the reply Kobe - how heavy would you recommend going?

I have shot 15g fishing sinkers devastating results. Perhaps not quite this heavy for accurate shooting?


----------



## M.J

Kobe is right, tubes work ok but work better with heavier ammo.
I like the red Trumark RRT tubes. The RR2s are insanely heavy and I really can't think of an isntance where you'd need them.
Or you can turn the prongs the other way and attach flat bands to them.
In my experience even bands made from #107 office bands are faster, lighter draw and better shooting than regular tubes.


----------



## NaturalFork

The standard (yelloow) tubes are not very fast. but even better than the RR2 tubes is the RRT tubes ... those are prety good. Also I got some pure latex tubes from mcmaster carr and put them on an s9 and they shoot pretty fast.


----------



## kobe23

I can't tell what weight of projectile to be used for optimum draw-output energy. I don't have a chrono and time to perform a formal test. You would have to try different projectiles.


----------



## Bruno529

FYI, I am new to this but I just had several communications with Trumark about their bands. Your best bet is the Trumark RRT (red), however I was tearing those up because of my pull length, I tried the black and it takes a LOT of force. Also from Trumark : If your pull is over 29 inches these bands are too short, that comes from Bill at Trumark. Though I wasn't tearing up the black bands I was pulling them 32-34 inches and it was extremely difficult to hold a steady hand. Again from Bill at Trumark: Pulling the black bands back 32 inches creates force that is too great for a Trumark fork. Those statements are from Trumark. They only make one length. So if you have a long pull you may wish to consider other options.

I also want it to be clear that Trumark has been very helpful with me as far answering my questions and trying to accommodate me. What it comes down to is they only make one length and can't afford to make different size bands. They are sending me pouches and some longer lengths of tube (the yellow is all they could offer) for my expense, but it's a one time thing.

There are folks on the forum more qualified as far as what other tubes to recommend, but there are choices out there if you want to cut your own bands. You may want to look into Theraband tubes (the red ones seem popular and I may be trying those soon). I've gotten some latex tubing at the local home store and it's doing me just fine for the moment, giving me much better results than Trumarks yellow. I'm getting a real nice snap with out straining to hold the pouch.

However if your pull isn't really that long, you may be happy with the Trumark RRT bands. I have the feeling that eventually a great number of folks end up making their own bands after trying out several types. Cheaper in the long run and you can cut them they way you like.

Again, I am quite new at this but I thought the information would be helpful. This also seems like an overkill of an answer from a newbie like myself, but I could have saved myself a lot of time and trouble if I had this info ahead of time, so I hope it's useful.
I'm sure soon enough I'm going to get a slingshot that will also take flatbands, I certainly want to give them a try from what I've heard about them. Hope this helps.
Bruno


----------



## MarsOne

Some awesome responses all - thanks very much









Might get a RR2 and a RRT from ebay - at $4ish each can't hurt to try.

Wondering if this would provide enough force to actually penetrate a pidgeon, or even a rabbit with a 3/8 ball?


----------



## August West

I hate to be Mr negativity but I would either put a nice set of flats on it or scrap it. Pretty much all the commercial tubes are crap compared to flats or chinese tubes, I shot the commercial red taper bands for years because I didn't know about anything else, even killed a few doves and rabbits with them, after trying other bands I can't believe the difference. There are lots of vendors on here that sell some nice bandsets, givem a try and I will guarantee you won't go back to box store bands. Chris


----------



## Tex-Shooter

M_J said:


> Kobe is right, tubes work ok but work better with heavier ammo.
> I like the red Trumark RRT tubes. The RR2s are insanely heavy and I really can't think of an isntance where you'd need them.
> Or you can turn the prongs the other way and attach flat bands to them.
> In my experience even bands made from #107 office bands are faster, lighter draw and better shooting than regular tubes.


Here is a picture of the forks foward and flat bands arrached with thin strips of rubber wrapped tightly around them. -- Tex

http://slingshotforum.com/gallery/image/1530-scrap-lock-2/


----------



## Sean

Yes, I would go with the flat band crowd here as well. Tex's picture features a way of tying some flat bands onto a slingshot that I have
tried and it works quite well. Thera-band gold for instance, cut for the desired shot your wishing to use hunting, and you'll notice a
difference in speed and power.


----------



## MarsOne

Huge thanks for the helpful replies all.

For now i have ordered both a red and black Trumark band. Will experiment and play with these and then look to get into using flat bands to maximise the power I can achieve from my S9.

Having a load of fun playing with different sized projectiles, etc. For the money involved (next to nothing!) I'm loving it.

Cheers
M1


----------



## mrpaint

Hey guys, I think this is my first post here (been lurking a while), I gotta agree with what everyone else is saying though. I have tried both the trumark and the crossman tapered (red) bands, and while they do what they are advertised to do, I believe they are overpriced and it seems as though I am constantly replacing them. I bought a set of the trumark black bands, and they are a super heavy pull, and I don't think that they give too much more velocity anyway. I wish I would have found this forum a long time ago, it would have saved me a lot of time and aggravation.


----------



## RockinRabbit

Ive used the RR-2 black bands for three years now ive been through two sets in three years and find them plenty storng enough but make sure your amo is heavy enough or they will destroy themseves in a pretty short time. I shoot a cheif aj qp. which i beleive is a modified s9. So im sure youll be happy with those blacks for hunting there plenty strong enough!


----------



## August West

RockinRabbit said:


> Ive used the RR-2 black bands for three years now ive been through two sets in three years and find them plenty storng enough but make sure your amo is heavy enough or they will destroy themseves in a pretty short time. I shoot a cheif aj qp. which i beleive is a modified s9. So im sure youll be happy with those blacks for hunting there plenty strong enough!


They are plenty strong enough for working out, the draw weight is super heavy and they are super slow, I will say that they do last a good long time.

Bill Hays did a video comparing different bands pull weight and speed, I'll dig it up and post the link. Chris


----------



## crapshot

try poping the pins out and retie pouch to save weight


----------



## RockinRabbit

Thanks for the video AW really helpd answer some of my questions! Never really thought of band retraction speeds before the last couple days of reading through here! Im looking for a new set of bands for my current ss as well as a new ss!


----------



## August West

Man your avatar pic is awesome, down in Ga there are lots of prime dogwoods that IMO are the best forks known to man. Order some chinese tubing, theraband or latex and you are off to the races. Another vid for you, I stumbled on this video a while back and it is what got me back into slingshots. Chris


----------



## RockinRabbit

Thanks the pic is about two years old. Baby's grow up to fast and dogs old to soon! Thanks for the tip about the dogwoods I'm off to the woods now! I was thinking cedar but we will see what we find!


----------



## pgandy

I can’t comment specifically on Trumark or their bands. However, my experience with that type of slingshot and commercial tube band, excepting Chinese thin bands, are negative. I tried for several years shooting them, yellow and red bands alike because I didn't know better. The end result was always the same. I packed my slingshot away is disgust after a few weeks. Someone on another forum finally convinced me to try flat bands. They made all the difference in the world and am now an avid slingshot shooter, probably shooting more thin tubes than flats at the moment, but do both. My advice would be to change the direction of those forks and give flat bands a try. If that looks promising get yourself a slingshot designed for flats. You won’t regret it. Or go the thin tube route. EBay has Dankung type slingshots for less than $10 USD.


----------



## sniper62

Trumark with 1745 tubes. I had a spare Trumark and bit of 1745 so I thought I'd try this. No powerhouse but it makes a fine short range plinker.


----------



## MarsOne

well, my package from the US just arrived.

Got the black ones on, waiting for the alcohol to dry. Should be interesting to see the difference between these and the yellow bands they come with originally.

Thanks for the help all


----------



## NaturalFork

S9 with 1745s actually looks like it would be kinda awesome


----------

